# Crankhouse Coffee (Exeter)



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I just found this roaster on Twitter. I will have a vacancy for a Kilo of beans before long and feel drawn to giving these a go. I was just wondering whether anyone on here may have already tried them and if so how were they? I noticed that on the website the prices drop considerably when you buy 500g or even more for a kilo. The postage came up as free for 2 x 500g bags of SO beans with a total of £22 delivered. If they're good that's a bargain I'd say.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Did you try these roasters out in the end? I'm ordering Rocko Mountain from a few roasters to see what sort of differences I can taste. Would like to make sure that the roasters aren't crap before I put them into the competition.


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I did try them and the Rocko Mountain was a delight. They will be worthy of a place in the competition.


----------

